
Joking Aside, Rube Goldberg Got Tech Right - drjohnson
https://www.collectorsweekly.com/articles/rube-goldberg-got-tech-right/
======
oblib
I've often told my non-techie friends that coding apps is akin to Rube
Goldberg's drawing of inventions, and after 20 years of coding I still feel
that way.

------
interfixus
Like so much web these days, the article page itself is a not too
ungoldbergist contraption, pulling in the services of at least ten external
domains just to present us with a simple body of text and a bit of
illustration.

------
Aardwolf
It felt ironic to see the screens cartoon from the screen of a phone in bed...

------
quantummkv
It looks more like Tech took the wrong message out of the cartoons.

~~~
baq
If only. It didn't even bother to read the message.

